# Update On My Andys. I Don't Know What I Have



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

These guys are nearly grown now and have their feathers. One is dark with no visible bars on wings or tail. The other is light, with some visible barring when the wings are closed, but much less when the wing is spread. This one also has a golden cast to the chest area which I haven't seen before. What do you color guys think?

margaret


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Very pretty. I have a young fig, kite colored, looks somrthing like darker kid.
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the first one is just a normal andy. The second also looks a lot like the lighter phase of andalusian, but the barring is strange. A very beautiful bird!

Edit: Looked at the picture again. Looks like it has a small 'normal' streak of checks going across the wing. Almost like something you'd see more in mosaic birds. Maybe that and the bars are just the result of a poor quality spread?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful colors on those youngsters.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi MARGRRET, The first thing I must say the hen I gave you could be carring some other genetic traits The parents of that hen have given me a few birds that are different .I have two birds from that pair that are recessive opal. My guess is that your bird may be some sort of OPALUSIAN.I have that gold cast on one of the brothers of your hen,and I was told by some that he is an OPAL I also believe that your youngster will molt out those baby feathers and change somewhat in color. As I said your bird may be Opalusian ,time will tell. *GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Hi MARGRRET, The first thing I must say the hen I gave you could be carring some other genetic traits The parents of that hen have given me a few birds that are different .I have two birds from that pair that are recessive opal. My guess is that your bird may be some sort of OPALUSIAN.I have that gold cast on one of the brothers of your hen,and I was told by some that he is an OPAL I also believe that your youngster will molt out those baby feathers and change somewhat in color. As I said your bird may be Opalusian ,time will tell. *GEORGE


Thanks George. I wondered if that was the Opal you had mentioned coming through on that light bird. As you say, time will tell when they molt out. It is going to be a lot of fun to watch what turns out. I'm hoping the gold cast stays as it is quite pretty. BTW, you supplied me with names for these guys, Andy and Raggety Ann. Now which is which will also take some time.  

Thank you everyone for your comments.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I found this site http://australianavianresearchorganization.com/page11.html that has a picture of a spread indigo with opal and sooty factors. You have to scroll down to the Indigo and bronze area. 

Margaret


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure are beautiful birds...c.hert


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Margarret*

The dark one looks like a fairly typical andy (spread indigo). The lighter one looks to be bar pattern and might be opal. The bars are sort of incomplete and opal can do this, often shows bronze. It might be more apparent after the moult as to what the light one is. Both look to be het dirty. The light one looks as though it is indigo as well.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure are pretty youngsters, and at a wonderful age, just between squeeker and roo-kooer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I bet when they do fully mature and molt out into their adult plumage they will be beautiful ..cant wait to se that when they do


----------

